# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  اللي يعرف جافا يتفضل لعندي :)

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير كيفكو .؟؟

اذا سمحتو لو حدا فيكو يعرف يشتغل جافا يساعدني 



```

import java.net.*;import java.io.*;public class UDPServer{    public static void main(String args[]){     DatagramSocket aSocket = null;        try{            aSocket = new DatagramSocket(6789);        byte[] buffer = new byte[1000];         while(true){    DatagramPacket request = new DatagramPacket(buffer, buffer.length);             aSocket.receive(request);                    DatagramPacket reply = new DatagramPacket(request.getData(),                request.getLength(), request.getAddress(), request.getPort());           aSocket.send(reply);        }        }catch (SocketException e){System.out.println("Socket: " + e.getMessage());       }catch (IOException e) {System.out.println("IO: " + e.getMessage());    }finally {if(aSocket != null) aSocket.close();}    }} 


```




```

import java.net.*;import java.io.*;public class UDPClient{    public static void main(String args[]){     // args give message contents and server hostname    DatagramSocket aSocket = null;      try {        aSocket = new DatagramSocket();            byte [] m = args[0].getBytes();        InetAddress aHost = InetAddress.getByName(args[1]);        int serverPort = 6789;                                                                 DatagramPacket request = new DatagramPacket(m,  args[0].length(), aHost, serverPort);        aSocket.send(request);                                            byte[] buffer = new byte[1000];        DatagramPacket reply = new DatagramPacket(buffer, buffer.length);            aSocket.receive(reply);        System.out.println("Reply: " + new String(reply.getData()));          }catch (SocketException e){System.out.println("Socket: " + e.getMessage());      }catch (IOException e){System.out.println("IO: " + e.getMessage());    }finally {if(aSocket != null) aSocket.close();}   } } 


```



المطلوب كالاتي ..

اضيف 2 function على udpserver

الاول اسمه  reverse  يرجعلي الكلمه بالعكس
الثاني اسمه  capitalization يرجعلي الاحرف كابتل 


انا شبه عارف الطريقه بس مو عارفه الصياغه لاني للاسف ما اخذت جافا ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

ولا بدها شي ....
حاصل التقسيم بينهم بيطلع معك الجواب ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

محمد شو رأيك انه حلك غلط ..

----------

